# London Coffee Fest 2015



## hombre_mediocre (Sep 15, 2013)

Tried to find a post on this but couldn't so decided to start one..

Who's going?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22055-London-Coffee-Festival-2015-tickets

I've got tickets for the trade days. Got other events each evening so that makes it worth me spending some time there each day. Keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Ian Clayton (Aug 15, 2014)

We are going on the Thursday


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be there on Thursday and Saturday morning

Thu in a suit

Sat in Coffee Forums UK t-shirt


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll be there Saturday morning with my daughter, with me in a Forum T shirt. She'll be the one not wearing a Forum T.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There will be a prize for anyone wearing a Coffee Forums UK t-shirt who gets selfies with coffee celebrities or forum sponsors


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> There will be a prize for anyone wearing a Coffee Forums UK t-shirt who gets selfies with coffee celebrities or forum sponsors


I assume that this includes a selfie with you Glenn







(Just practising my smile for the selfie.)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, spot me and grab a snap


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmmm... Having to wear a shirt due to evening events. Will try to get away with the forum tshirt underneath.

Hope it's not too warm.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha I'll be there Saturday morning but sadly no forum t-shirt... I'll look out for members though!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If its like last year, it will be WARM!

I'll be lurking. If you spot me come say hi and tell me to go to bloody bed!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Glenn said:


> There will be a prize for anyone wearing a Coffee Forums UK t-shirt who gets selfies with coffee celebrities


Does Scotford count?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Scotford said:


> If its like last year, it will be WARM!
> 
> I'll be lurking. If you spot me come say hi and tell me to go to bloody bed!


Probably. Spent a fair amount of time around the back of the SCAE UK stage where a window was open last year. Joyous breeze!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll be schmoozing it on Friday.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Does Scotford count?


I'm hardly a celeb.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Scotford said:


> I'm hardly a celeb.


You are around these parts, especially on the Free Pour Friday thread!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> You are around these parts, especially on the Free Pour Friday thread!


Its still only putting milk into cups.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Its still only putting milk into cups.


So why am I getting it so wrong?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Its still only putting milk into cups.


There's a lot of celebrities about that have done less!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> So why am I getting it so wrong?


Probably not making thousands of drinks a week...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> You are around these parts, especially on the Free Pour Friday thread!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope the selfie competition wasn't meant ironically, Glenn, anyway I took it seriously - although my early generation iPhone can't take selfies so I relied on Cleo to take them.

So - with three of the top celebs that I met: the mighty Glenn, the wondrous syphonista Tomoya Ueno, and the astonishing Gwilym Davies:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Top effort Phil!

Drop me your address via PM - a prize awaits!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Top! I'm still waiting for a suitable opportunity to wear my forum tee.

"Syphonista" ♡♡♡ Love that word!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Top! I'm still waiting for a suitable opportunity to wear my forum tee.
> 
> "Syphonista" ♡♡♡ Love that word!


Me too, and it especially seems to suit Tomoya. I have more pictures of her, which I'll post when I have time.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's my solitary effort!

View attachment 13768


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent, thanks Spune!

Drop me a PM with your address


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers, Glenn! Phil certainly smashed this one. What about your luck?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Glenn

Looks like you found it hard to pull yourself away from the Slayer stand! 

You must have been disappointed going home without one in the boot?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I was ambushed







as 2 forum members found me at the same time

Not sure yellow is my colour anyway...


----------

